# valit domů



## Encolpius

Ahoj, podle Slovníku nespisovné češtiny, Maxdorf, 2006 je sloveso valit brněnský výraz. Mám pocit, že to často slýchám i v Praze. Souhlasíte s tím, že to je brněnský výraz??? Děkuji.


----------



## winpoj

V jakém významu?


----------



## Encolpius

no, třeba jak je uvedeno: valit domů.


----------



## winpoj

Aha, tak tomu nerozumím. Znamená to "jít domů"? Třeba se to ale používá mezi mládeží, ke které již bohužel nepatřím.


----------



## Encolpius

Tak ani já nepatřím k mládeži, ani se mezi nimi nepohybuji, takže jsem to musel slyšet někde v práci.  Od Moravana? To asi taky ne.


----------



## Dero

Zdravím,

"valit (někam)" skutečně pochází z brněnské hantýrky (hantecu). Většina obyvatel jižní Moravy jej zná a většina Brňanů i aktivně používá bez ohledu na věk.

Znamená to skutečně "jít (někam)", často používáno místo slovesa "spěchat". Sloveso "valit" se pojí s místem, méně často s činností.

Člověk například může:

- valit do hospody
- valit domů
- valit do práce
- valit se učit ("valím se učit, zítra mám zkoušku!")
- ...


----------



## Mišo

Dero said:


> "valit (někam)" skutečně pochází z brněnské hantýrky (hantecu). Většina obyvatel jižní Moravy jej zná a většina Brňanů i aktivně používá bez ohledu na věk.
> Znamená to skutečně "jít (někam)", často používáno místo slovesa "spěchat". Sloveso "valit" se pojí s místem, méně často s činností.



Neviem, či "valiť niekam" pochádza od Brna, ale úplne bežne to používame v tejto súvislosti aj my "Západnári".


----------



## BezierCurve

> takže jsem to musel slyšet někde v práci.  Od Moravana?


 
Take Polaci pouzivaji "walic do domu/pracy/na impreze" (slang).


----------



## tlumic

Ano, souhlasím. Je to nejspíš brněnský výraz oblíbený v Praze . Oni vůbec Brňáci jsou v Paze dost populární 

Zrovna si vybavuji jednu tv reklamu, kde byla brněská hantýrka (nebo asi spíš pár nahuštěných výrazů z ní) docela dobře zpropagovaná.

Nedávno jsem taky sám od sebe pronesl, že něco "nečapu" ve významu "nechápat" a byl jsem tázán, zda nepocházím ze západních Čech, na což jsem, jsa rodilý Pražan a Pražák, akorát vyvalil bulvy.

V té naší kotlině se lehko leccos roznese, zdá se...


----------



## werrr

To není nic výlučně brněnského. Tady ve východních Čechách se to používá zcela běžně, i když spíše ve zvratné verzi „valit se (někam)“.

A nebude to ani žádná novinka, vždyť už Werich s Voskovcem zpívali:

_Kam se valej? Vždyť jsou malej! Takhle. Goliáš ho provokuje, David slušně salutuje…_


----------



## Mišo

werrr said:


> To není nic výlučně brněnského. Tady ve východních Čechách se to používá zcela běžně, i když spíše ve zvratné verzi „valit se (někam)“.
> 
> A nebude to ani žádná novinka, vždyť už Werich s Voskovcem zpívali:
> 
> _Kam se valej? Vždyť jsou malej! Takhle. Goliáš ho provokuje, David slušně salutuje…_



Toto môžem potrvrdiť. Okolie Chocne je mojím "českým domovom", takže ich "nářečí" trochu poznám.


----------



## ytre

Val bude asi od valivého pohybu kola? V případě hromadné dopravy používají i pěší. Ale často je slyšet i ve spojení čistě s chůzí.  Nejsem rodilý Brňák a Hantec jen co někde pochytím, takže bych použil v některých případech spíš: Syp domů. (imperativ spíš než "Val domů!" k nezletilé osobě) Vyvlaj! (imperativ pohybové/prostorové nepříliš zdvořilé "Ven!" spíš než "A val!" případne "Val odsud!")


----------

